# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  CONTROL DE MILDIU Y OIDIUM EN UVA CON FERTILIZANTE MULTIPROPOSITO LEVASA

## jua_silupu

Les presento al fertilizante orgánico Multipropósito LEVASA, que tiene un contro, total en Mildiú y Oidiun, comprobada en con los resultados de los ensayos y aplicaciones comerciales 
Dosis/Ha  :   20 Litros/Ha 
Precio de la dosis:    S/ 120.00 x Ha 
Mayor información: juan.silupu@levapan.com.pe teléfono 980705161Temas similares: ELABORACION DE FERTILIZANTE LIQUIDO Quién quiere un nuevo tipo de fertilizante bio - fertilizante Pellet máquina granuladora SUPER ENRAIZADOR DE ORIGEN VEGETAL ORGANICO LEVASA de Red Star del Perú / Grupo Levapan FERTILIZANTE LÍQUIDO ORGÁNICO CEERTIFICADO LEVASA Microorganismos eficientes: Levasa de Red Star del Peru / Grupo Levapan

----------

